# seeking room to rent in mestre campalto close to venice for 1 month



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

for mid sept.-mid oct


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

also studio is fine


----------

